# Freeware Ramdisk Software



## randomperson21 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heya all,

If anyone knows of a good (hopefully free or pretty cheap) program to create a software ramdisk, i'd appreciate it.

thx!


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 16, 2006)

randomperson21 said:


> Heya all,
> 
> If anyone knows of a good (hopefully free or pretty cheap) program to create a software ramdisk, i'd appreciate it.
> 
> thx!



BEST ONE I KNOW OF & THAT IS FREE, IS THE FILE ATTACHED (in my next post below, I had some trouble w/ the "manage attachments" portion of new posts on this post, sorry):

ArSoft Ramdisk

(Unlimited size, afaik, & breaks the "32mb size barrier" imposed by the Microsoft DDK (device driver kit) template)

* See the attached zipfile in my next post below this one...

APK

P.S.=> The guys from ARSoft that wrote it told me a 'clue' to extending a RAMDISK via software's size in 'pm' from NTCompatible.com forums to me once, & I have yet to find time to build one myself based on what they told me!

(See, I created one w/ an easily used GUI front to manage its size & other parameterizations, in one I did that is DDK code based, optimized a bit is all over std. defaults of its build, but it has the 32mb size limit still... this will help me 'break it' too one day, when I find the time!)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 16, 2006)

*Arsoft Ramdisk Is Attached In This Reply*

See attached zipfile...



SuperSpeed.com has one called "Super Volume" that will not only function as an unlimited size RAMDISK in software, but also one that features a "mirroring to harddisk" function... so any data written to it, is later "lazy-written" to a backing harddisk!

* EEC Systems/SuperSpeed.com's version has that NEAT feature, for those that require a more "reliable" ramdisk (since Ramdisks are electric powered & do NOT typically keep "state" of data written to them if power goes out)... 

That IS something to keep in mind.

APK

P.S.=> *Here is the zipfile attachment w/ ARSoft 100% free UNLIMITED SIZE RamDiskDrive software below*... apk


----------



## randomperson21 (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks aleccstar, you're the man.

i'm using this for a school computer, and we don't have all that much cash to spend on new software. basically, i'm going to be using this to read 3-4 video files off the ramdisk for display on a information display thingy throughout the school. problem was, the hdd was too slow. thank goodness for ramdrives.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 16, 2006)

randomperson21 said:


> thanks aleccstar, you're the man.



Well, thank-you: "We try"...

(Now, YOU can "be the man" & do your project the way you see fit - you now have the tools!)



randomperson21 said:


> i'm using this for a school computer, and we don't have all that much cash to spend on new software. basically, i'm going to be using this to read 3-4 video files off the ramdisk for display on a information display thingy throughout the school. problem was, the hdd was too slow. thank goodness for ramdrives.



Cool, & I hope this solves any problems you had doing your project for you... it should, because RAM is 1000's of times faster than HDD's are (especially in seek/access time)...

APK


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2006)

and please dont put the swapfile on this ramdrive ^^


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 16, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> and please dont put the swapfile on this ramdrive ^^



Generally, I'd agree on that count... 

Except for cases where a person has 4gb (or more) of RAM online that is (rare in consumer grade rigs)... folks w/ that much RAM onboard can do it & get away w/ it.

* HOWEVER  - You CAN do that, the way I do though, using a Solid-State Ramdisk drive card...

APK


----------

